# Motor Trend Compares Audi A7 to Jaguar XJ and Mercedes-Benz CLS550



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As an automotive enthusiast, you can't deny the attraction of a good old fashioned comparison test. Throw a few competitors together in a mix and the differences really stand out. The results are usually interesting and always debated, so we were curious to read the latest comparo from Motor Trend. In the piece, MT writer Jonny Lieberman pits the Audi A7 against the Jaguar XJ and Mercedes-Benz CLS550. The idea behind the competitors is that they're all leaders in haute couture, though we were surprised they weren't all that closely drawn.

Although the A7 is sort of a 'tweener when it comes to A8 and A6, we view it as more A6 in size and were surprised to see the chosen Jag being the XJ. The XJ is newer and has more of a chance in the opulence department, but the XF is more direct. As for the CLS550, size-wise it's spot on but engine-wise it's got a 4.7-liter twin turbo.

If that doesn't get you debating Lieberman's findings, examining his whole overall tone certainly will. It's hard to move in a positive direction when you suggest that the point behind such cars is simply so that the manufacturer can charge more for something on an A6, E-class or lengthened XF platform. Sure, there's a premium that comes with the cars but if you don't get the point that such stylistically bold cars don't sell in the volumes of more conservative sedans and thus cost a car company more to build before you even factor in the idea of a premium product... well I'm not sure what to say. Car enthusiasts have been paying more for fine design since the dawn of the car industry. It's like criticizing the the moon for rising, or dissing at James Glickenhaus for building his P4/5 because the Enzo both fast and capable though perhaps not so beautiful.


Anyway, we'll get off our soapbox. Check out the comparison via the link below. We'd be interested to hear your thoughts.

* Full Story *


----------

